# affordable location to live



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

hello everyone, i am a new member today.been reading the posts now for 18 months and have found it intresting and very helpful,derek comes across as honest when giving tips on the property markets as do others when talking about costs and standard of living,so thanks.living in ireland,trying to sell my house which is near impossible even with 25% reduction from the market highs.hopefully next year.I would like opinions on where to settle in portugal,as my partner and 2 kids are latvian,perfect understanding of english though,i would be looking for an english speaking town and schools near the sunny coast.I am a marble and tile setter so i should get work ,even to tide by too i settle in.Also i notice that advertised property prices seem not to be coming down when they are everywhere else in europe,maybe derek could answear that puzzle.Regards Eddie


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

scotcheddiemarble said:


> hello everyone, i am a new member today.been reading the posts now for 18 months and have found it intresting and very helpful,derek comes across as honest when giving tips on the property markets as do others when talking about costs and standard of living,so thanks.living in ireland,trying to sell my house which is near impossible even with 25% reduction from the market highs.hopefully next year.I would like opinions on where to settle in portugal,as my partner and 2 kids are latvian,perfect understanding of english though,i would be looking for an english speaking town and schools near the sunny coast.I am a marble and tile setter so i should get work ,even to tide by too i settle in.Also i notice that advertised property prices seem not to be coming down when they are everywhere else in europe,maybe derek could answear that puzzle.Regards Eddie


Hi Eddie
I can shed some light on what has been happening in Portugal with the property market, Prices here in Portugal never seen the huge rise that other european countries seen, so with a fairly flat market with only a few percent rise in property values per year, when there is a global price crash countries that seen high price increases come crashing down countries like portugal that never went up, didnt come crashing down.
Portugal (with the exception of the Algarve an few other locations) was on the most part uneffected by the goings on in the property market globaly, 

as an agent the main effect of the global crissis we get to see is that people from some countries now have less to spend than they would (or are choosing to spend less) have a year or two ago. but we are seing an increasing number of people from overseas coming to buy here.

of course we have all seen some massive price reductions on the web, but these are mostly properties that were vastly overpriced in the first place, now having their prices adjusted to the local market value instead of the previous attempt to gain more profit from buyers from countries who did experiance huge property value increases, these overinflated prices here would still seem cheap to some of these buyers even though they are way above market value. all that has happend now to cause these properties to be repriced is that those buyers now want the correct price as they have tightened their belts, ressulting in fewer overpriced properties.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are looking for reasonably priced properties close to the coast, then the Silver coast is your best option. If you need any help finding one, please send me a pm with your requirements and I will do all I can to help you.
James


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks,will be in touch when the time comes(hopefully sooner than later)


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you interested in English speaking schools as well? If so, the Algarve and the coast around Lisbon will be the best bets.


----------



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

*House prices*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Eddie
> I can shed some light on what has been happening in Portugal with the property market, Prices here in Portugal never seen the huge rise that other european countries seen, so with a fairly flat market with only a few percent rise in property values per year, when there is a global price crash countries that seen high price increases come crashing down countries like portugal that never went up, didnt come crashing down.
> Portugal (with the exception of the Algarve an few other locations) was on the most part uneffected by the goings on in the property market globaly,
> 
> ...


Hi so your saying that in your opinion the house prices in the algarve are over priced and coming down ? Am I correct in thinking this? As I am thinking of buying there in the near future, depending on the state of the market that is, thanks for your info , I too like your info, thanks again.


----------



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, what's your opinion of buying in algarve, good time to buy or better to wait till prices drop further?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

How old are the children, if they are still young, id say a local Portuguese school is also an option. My nearly five year old is now pretty much fluent after a year in an jardim da infancia. He has had no problems apart from the first week of settling in. Good luck!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Santo50 look at the dates of original post a lot has changed in the market since then


----------



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

*buy or not*



canoeman said:


> Santo50 look at the dates of original post a lot has changed in the market since then


hi so then what is the local feeling on buying property in todays climate? how much has the propertys went down in the last few years ? could someone give me there opinion please , i just want a rough idea from people living there , thanks kind regards.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you've the money buy then buy, if you need to borrow money don't apart from fact your very unlikely to get a mortgage, if you want to invest for gain think long and hard, price drop it's difficult to say as people obviously reluctant to show too low a price as it will always affect an offer but there are many who would accept an offer below asking prices


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

I often see references to the Silver Coast can you please tell me which area this covers?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

From Peniche in the South to Porto in the North, very roughly the inland side follows the A1 with a bump that takes in the inland area of the Coimbera region


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Santo,
The problem with the property market at the moment is there aren't many properties being sold , so its very difficult to get a true picture of the situation.
We live here and buy and sell property here so have a good feel for whats happening.
We find the exceptional property much reduced because of personal circumstances, maybe 1 in a 1000.
Discounting this from the equation i would say the average house/villa/detached property is around 20% cheaper than 5 years ago and the average apartment around 30% cheaper.
There are always exceptions, we're aware of some front line sea view properties that have gone up in price and some properties on managed urbanisations where annual fees have risen dramatically that have dropped much more than 20%.
My overall feeling is that the property market is very slow, but that prices for villas is at / near the bottom, apartment prices may remain static/fall further for another 1-3 years.
My opinion is that anyone buying now will look back in 5 years plus and realise what a good decision they've made.
Best of luck


----------



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

steve01 said:


> Hi Santo,
> The problem with the property market at the moment is there aren't many properties being sold , so its very difficult to get a true picture of the situation.
> We live here and buy and sell property here so have a good feel for whats happening.
> We find the exceptional property much reduced because of personal circumstances, maybe 1 in a 1000.
> ...


Hi Thanks for your opinion , another question if you dont mind, can i get a 6 months tourist visa? i know i can get a 3 month one but can you get this extended for another 3 months the same as in my country? have tried asking in portugual embassys but as yet no replys, thanks kind regards.


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

canoeman said:


> From Peniche in the South to Porto in the North, very roughly the inland side follows the A1 with a bump that takes in the inland area of the Coimbera region


Thanks


----------

